# Custom from FlippinOut . Thank u Nathan!



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I got this made from Nathan and it came in today. I cannot tell y'all how much I love it. Nathan is a dream to work with. Absolutely first class all the way. This thing is amazing. Perfectly balanced and I mean perfect to shoot . This is a dream come true for me. Thank you for the royal treatment Nathan !! Absolutely amazing


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks awesome!! Congrats.

Tom


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow!!! That thing is gorgeous!!! 
Congratulations.

O.S


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

flippinout's last name is very fitting. Congrat's on the new shooter, it is a beauty!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Doug your a very lucky slinger mate ! 
That is one sweet shooter !!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

..………WOW !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, that looks so cool. What is it made of?

Thanks for sharing your new catty.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

It's made from C-tek . With a 3/8 linen micarta core and aluminum too. This sucker is sleek and TOUGH. I mean tough. It looks and feels and shoots unbelievable . I can tell y'all for sure it is one Amazing shooter . I Cudnt be happier . Thank y'all for the kind words. I'm glad y'all like it


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow......


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nathan does make some great products as well as excellent service..That is one beautiful looking shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I think you just made at least a 100 people on the forum jealous within a second.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

O my that is one sweet catty your one lucky dude


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Too F'ing kool!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! I've been wanting a custom from Nathan foreeevvvvvver. It's everything I dreamed of. I mean how can u call a collection complete with a custom FlippinOut?? U can't. Believe me, well worth the wait. And Nathan absolutely treats ya like royalty no joke


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

I love honeycomb C-Tek. http://usaknifemaker.com/handle-material-hardware-c-95/c-tek/c-tek-honeycomb-bright-orange-hunter-orange-opaque-0625-cell.html


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow! stunning work!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wowza that Ctek thingy looks magnificent. I doubt it sell around here.

Very nice custom gl Doug and great job master Masters..., mind sharing the pricetag? It isnt on simple-shot.com


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice Doug. Enjoy! Nathan is a sick craftsman. He seems to be pushing what can be done with slingshots further and further every day.

@john Krakatoa: it might be a little more appropriate to ask Nathan via PM about prices if you are interested in buying one. No offense, just my opinion.

Be well,
SF


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank y'all  yes I don't wanta offend Nathan . He can definitely feel free to post the price if he wishes of I'm sure u can contact him. Sorry I def don't wanta b rude. Just don't wanta upset Mr Masters. I hope u understand


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

That's a real beauty! Absolutely gorgeous! I bet it handles and shoots well too! Congrats on your new shooter!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

....what a beautiful work of art!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Seriously Fantastic Craftsmanship .


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice piece of work. :bowdown:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow! That is awesome!  I hope you enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Doug ,I call him "The Master". The man can make a frame can't he? Good score Bud!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am so pleased that it is to your liking. I had a hard time letting that one leave the shop!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

^and understandably so. I want to say that it's outstanding, fantastic, awesome, amazing...but no words I can think of do it justice.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, oh, oh! That is so far beyond sexy! Nice work Nathan! And congrats to the owner! Sexy and strong, whoo boy!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! Very true Mr FlatBand !  and Nathan I don't blame ya lol, I know I couldnta let it go lol


----------

